# Engine performance management - petrol RVs?



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Having now bought a petrol RV (6.8 Triton V10) instead of the intended safe European C Class with Steady-Eddy turbo diesel, are there products out there which are viable booster-type devices similar to the well-known diesel ones?

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dougie talk to LC1962 (stateside tuning) her husband Jim is the man on tuning yanks. >>>HERE<<<

What about a little supercharger, :lol: :lol:

Olley


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

olley said:


> Hi Dougie talk to LC1962 (stateside tuning) her husband Jim is the man on tuning yanks. >>>HERE<<<
> 
> What about a little supercharger, :lol: :lol:
> 
> Olley


Thanks for that - I've PMd her.

So - what ABOUT a little supercharger?? 8O

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

If it's anything like ours, plenty of power. Last weekend was towing a 2 ton jeep, and still went like the proverbial s*** off a shovel.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dougie, they do one for my 8.1 takes it from 360bhp to over 500bhp, then there's the banks exhaust system, cold air intake, front and rear stabilisers, uprated shocks, steering stabilisers, ECU upgrades.

You name it the yanks do it, all depends how deep your pockets are.

Olley


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Surely all this uses even more fuel. How does one get a yank tank using petrol to give more than 8 mpg other than converting it to LPG and is it possible to squeeze more than 15mpg out of a diesal yank.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

olley said:


> Hi dougie, they do one for my 8.1 takes it from 360bhp to over 500bhp, then there's the banks exhaust system, cold air intake, front and rear stabilisers, uprated shocks, steering stabilisers, ECU upgrades.
> 
> You name it the yanks do it, all depends how deep your pockets are.
> 
> Olley


What did that SC cost ya?

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Dougie, sorry you misunderstood me, mines bog standard, my pockets aren't very deep, and I have no real interest in increasing the performance. She does 0-60 in about 30 secs and 80mph that's enough for me. If I want to go faster all I need do is take the speed limiter off, then I believe they do over 90.

But if you go on some of the yank forums IRV2.com, Rvforum.net etc. A lot of the posters put what they have done to there RV's. Bragging rights they call it.

The only thing I have considered is a rear track bar to help stop the tail wagging the dog syndrome see >>>HERE<<<

As for a supercharger I doubt you will see any change from £3000 and petrolhead jim will I imagine be only to pleased to fit it for you. :lol:

Olley


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

asprn said:


> olley said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dougie talk to LC1962 (stateside tuning) her husband Jim is the man on tuning yanks. >>>HERE<<<
> ...


Hi Dougie...
Sorry, not ignoring you, its just that I'm not au-fait with all this he-man stuff and James is up to his eyes in machine work today. I shall get him to drop you a reply to your PM later this evening.

One thing I do know about Triton V10s is the rev limiter cuts in at around 90mph, but the Yanks do a chip to over-ride it...or so we were told by a customer who wanted his 28ft C Class do do a ton whilst towing a motorcycle trailer 8O

Cheers
Linda


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Olley,

I did misunderstand you, sorry. I really do not want to do 90 mph towing one of our beloved Trabis (or even not towing one, come to that).  There's NIL POINT chance of £3k finding its way out of my custody for that, thank you very much. 

Linda, it's no problem. It's only a nosey enquiry.

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

TonyHunt said:


> Surely all this uses even more fuel. How does one get a yank tank using petrol to give more than 8 mpg other than converting it to LPG and is it possible to squeeze more than 15mpg out of a diesal yank.


hi tony depends how big your yank tank is, "C" class with their lower weight and less wind resistance I believe can do up to 15mpg, but ones like mine with a bigger frontal area and heavier weight will struggle to go much over 10mpg.

Your right all these tuning mods do increase fuel consumption if you use them to the max, but most of us use perhaps 60-70% of the available power (thats just a guess) If you double the available power but don't use it, then the net effect is nil. (why tune it then???) Some of the tuners claim to be able to increase mpg with their mods, but at over £500 just for an ecu upgrade I don't think I will bother.

As for diesel mpg you will have to talk to kands.

Olley


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi Olley

thought you would have had twin superchargers fitted, with chrome side exhausts and all the rest to go with your "white line illuminators"

des


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Des na just fitted nox injection, still can't get the front wheels of the ground though. :lol: :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Des na just fitted nox injection, still can't get the front wheels of the ground though. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Olley


Use the jacks Olley :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

speaking of front wheels off the ground, i was once on a (more than usual) sloping site, and pressed the auto-levelling switch as usual. poor thing got confused (blonde moment?) and jacked up to fullest extent! all 4 well off the ground. needless to say, returned to earth (safe landing, fortunately) immediately, and put blocks in the right places before trying again! was concerned re bending the jack shafts when on the slope, and never retracting. any comments on whether this can happen?

des


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

des said:


> all 4 well off the ground
> des


Dont know about the jack shafts, but I do know that it's not uncommon to pop the front screen out doing that! 8O


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Des, one of my worries, I never lift both rear wheels off the ground as I have a transmission parking brake. Keep thinking about some chocks for the front wheels, but so far I have always managed to park with the rear towards the high part of the slope. (does that make sense?)

On one of the yankee sites they were saying that hire RV's don't have jacks, as people keep forgetting and driving off with them down 8O 

Olley


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

zaskar said:


> des said:
> 
> 
> > all 4 well off the ground
> ...


What's the correct procedure then / what's an absolute no-no? We get our new van on Monday. 

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dougie imho lifting all four wheels of the ground, on a slope your putting a lot of sideways force on the jacks, to much and they buckle, even on the flat it can be dodgy if the ground gave way beneath one you could have the same effect.

If you have rear parking brakes it ok to lift 3, if like me you have a transmission brake then fronts only.

I have heard about popping the front screen but never seen it, it's caused by the front end sagging as you lift the front wheels off the ground, but I wonder if this only applies to older models with a less stiff chassis. Certainly mine doesn't seem to be effected as I have had them off quite a few times. Tempting fate here I know. :lol: 

Olley


----------

